
Show HN: A lightweight module to send HTTP(s) requests from Node.js - vasanthv
https://github.com/vasanthv/fetch-lite
======
cathhhhji
How is this different from the other hundreds of modules that go this exact
thing?

~~~
JCSato
If I had to guess, the selling points are: promises + fetch syntax + tiny
size.

